# Tankmate for a Bichir, Firemouth and Blue Acara... 75 gallon



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

I'm looking for a centerpiece fish, hopefully mid to top dwelling, to go with a Dinosaur Eel (Senagul Bichir), Firemouth and a Blue Acara. The tank is 48" x 18". Tons of filtration (3 large canisters).

Hoping for a single, largish fish that will 1) be able to hold it's own against a FM. 2) not get eaten by a Bicher, 3) look good whilst doing it, and 4) not eat or uproot my plants

Going oddball, so doesn't have to be a cichlid

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

Any thoughts on getting a large angelfish? An LFS in town has a few of what appear to be full grown angels. I was also considering an African Butterfly Fish. I do have live plants, and lots of broad floating leaves. Any thoughts on this combo, or any other suggestions?


----------



## TripleW (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi stalefish!
I don't know much about Angel fish, but I don't think that I would go with an Angel fish with your present combination. I think that if it was my tank I would maybe go with a school of Silver Dollars or Bleeding Heart Tetras.... I know that this isn't really a Larger Fish, but these fish would fill up the Mid to top end of the water column and provide movement and a bunch of color in your tank.


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, TripleW! In trying to find common aquatic "ground" with my wife, I did end up buying a large angelfish (at least 5 inches long). I introduced the angel with the Firemouth and my Blue Acara and neither of them were fond of their new tankmate. I'd hoped getting an angel that was quite a bit larger than the other two would discourage aggression... but no.

I have since removed my FM and BA and will be finding them new homes, so I'm starting now with an angelfish and a bicher. Considering going discus, but I would want to get 5 to make sure the angel didn't single one out to bully (if he was so inclined) and that's going to be $365.00! That's a lot of money to spend on something that I'm not fully dedicating an entire tank to.

So I'm still on the hunt for more tankmates


----------



## TripleW (Apr 3, 2012)

Well keep at it, I am sure that you will find a combination that will work!


----------

